# Which type of Echinodrus ?



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

We are having some trouble identifying this _Echindorus_:










http://www.croa.com.ar/ipb2/index.php?showtopic=17907

Does anyone have some idea which type of _Echinodorus_ it is ?

Thanks !

Juan


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Looks like something of the Echinodorus cordifolius group. Is it collected in the nature or from the trade? The ID would be easier with an emersed flowering specimen.
E. cordifolius in the broader sense is very variable; some characters of emersed plants: 
- inflorescences arching to decumbent, always developing adventitious plantlets
- flowers rather large, > 2 cm in diameter, with at least 15 (mostly >18 ) stamens
- pedicels (flower stalks) long, up to 8-10 cm
- pellucid markings in the leaf tissue (visible with a magnifier in dried, pressed leaves) as short and long lines or absent
- cross section of the petiole (leaf stalk) something between round and triangular, with ridges.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

miremonster said:


> Looks like something of the Echinodorus cordifolius group. Is it collected in the nature or from the trade? The ID would be easier with an emersed flowering specimen.
> E. cordifolius in the broader sense is very variable; some characters of emersed plants:
> - inflorescences arching to decumbent, always developing adventitious plantlets
> - flowers rather large, > 2 cm in diameter, with at least 15 (mostly >18 ) stamens
> ...


Hi Heiko !

I think you could be probably right.

I have just found out that the plant was sold as a _Echinodorus cordifolius var. "Tropica Marble Queen"_. But it looks like just a _Echinodorus cordifolius_.

Bye !

Juan


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

Not is Marble queen, I dont know the name but i saw it plant before in interne and books (still learning the names)


----------

